

From techies in India to software slaves in US - kshatrea
http://m.timesofindia.com/tech/jobs/From-techies-in-India-to-software-slaves-in-US/articleshow/45927386.cms

======
known
[http://www.outlookindia.com/article/Long-Range-Of-
Prejudice/...](http://www.outlookindia.com/article/Long-Range-Of-
Prejudice/293121)

